
Elon Musk Teases Mysterious Tesla Box - wardb
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/593296401196388352
======
tomlock
I thought there was already news that he's reported a battery pack was coming
to analysts?

Oh yeah: [http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/25/tesla-
batt...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/25/tesla-battery-home-
elon-musk)

------
socceroos
I'm going to go out on a limb and assume this is the battery system that Tesla
has been working on. Just from the picture I certainly hope that the system is
fully modular. A major factor for me is that the storage system is easily
expandable.

------
grantheimbach
"Dear Elon, please take all our money. Sincerely, The World."

Thanks for the shiny new things that also help the environment and are awesome
engineering feats! Keep fighting the good fight!

